# Bowfishing Association of America E-Journal



## BFC (Jan 14, 2012)

Bowfishing Association of America E-journal Jan issue
Here is a little light reading for all you bowfishing enthusiast out there.

http://www.joomag.com/magazine/Bowfi...06001326567582

and here is a non flash version for all you ipad and iphone users

http://issuu.com/mikemccombie/docs/j...olor=#222222


----------



## S Adams (Jan 14, 2012)

*Bfc*

we can't see the link or i can't!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jan 14, 2012)

not working for me either.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its on under baa  section on bfc.


----------

